# Is Alabama's Dominance Bad for College Football?



## RickyBobby26 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes, I think it is.

Nick Saban has exposed one of college football's biggest weaknesses: the players can choose which team they play for. This was fine when college football was still a game, but now it's a multi-billion dollar business where teams receive big-time money for winning.

At almost every other level of sports, team building is subject to a fair player draft to try and preserve competitive balance; even at the kiddie tee-ball level. Yet big-money college teams are built by allowing the players to choose which team they play for? Brilliant and ludicrous at the same time.

Alabama has had the #1 recruiting class for 6 years in a row. And as much as I respect Alabama football, I must say that no team deserves the #1 recruiting class for 6 years in a row. No team should have 3 blue-chippers at every position. It skews the fair balance of power in college football.

Or at least it does in my opinion.

ETA: I'm not saying that anything realistic could be done about it - just that it's bad for college football.


----------



## The Ogree (Nov 29, 2016)

The last (only) thing I think they have tried, is limit scholarships. But schools have found ways around, even that.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 30, 2016)

A successful college program has many meshing parts. That said. On the most basic level, most of the five star Tide players are from the Fl. panhandle and Alabama. Whose fault is it if any particular area choses to support it's high school programs, thus offering a better trained, fitter selection of recruits to the nearby Unis. Why should a program like Bama be penalized because the people of more populated areas like Washington or California, do not CHOOSE to offer as much support to their local High school programs, therefore offering fewer well coached fit young athletes for IT'S universities to recruit from?


----------



## The Ogree (Dec 1, 2016)

Very few places outside the SEC do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Dec 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3843593


"Here's one from 2009": Hookabelly


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Dec 6, 2016)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> A successful college program has many meshing parts. That said. On the most basic level, most of the five star Tide players are from the Fl. panhandle and Alabama. Whose fault is it if any particular area choses to support it's high school programs, thus offering a better trained, fitter selection of recruits to the nearby Unis. Why should a program like Bama be penalized because the people of more populated areas like Washington or California, do not CHOOSE to offer as much support to their local High school programs, therefore offering fewer well coached fit young athletes for IT'S universities to recruit from?


The difference isn't the Alabama/Florida high school football systems. It's Saban.

And who cares what the difference is? My assertion is that the system is wrong if any one team can dominate the way Bama has for the past 7 years. It's bad for college football. And I grew up being a Bama fan.

The difference between Bama and the rest of college football was recently and comically demonstrated when ESPN's College Gameday background signs (carried by students) transitioned from:

"We Want Bama!"

to 

"We Kind of Want Bama".


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Dec 7, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> The difference isn't the Alabama/Florida high school football systems. It's Saban.
> 
> And who cares what the difference is? My assertion is that the system is wrong if any one team can dominate the way Bama has for the past 7 years. It's bad for college football. And I grew up being a Bama fan.
> 
> ...


It's the recruiters, no, it's the coach, no, it's their cream puff schedule? The coaching staff and the money made available to support a better staff' is the key that can make the most difference in a program, IMO.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Dec 8, 2016)

The Ogree said:


> Very few places outside the SEC do.


Texas does a good job supporting high school football. The problem there is too many big programs dividing the talent.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 2, 2017)

Bama for being the best team years in and out has a mediocre schedule.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Bama for being the best team years in and out has a mediocre schedule.


They do but it doesn't really matter who is on their schedule, all they do is win.. Patriots of college football


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> They do but it doesn't really matter who is on their schedule, all they do is win.. Patriots of college football


They're fucking beast don't get me wrong. 

But those old heads at the table who control the rules always give Alabama a soft opponent right before a big game. 

Saben knows this shit.

Oh well I'm a roll tide hater fursure.


Go Trojans


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> They're fucking beast don't get me wrong.
> 
> But those old heads at the table who control the rules always give Alabama a soft opponent right before a big game.
> 
> ...


Trojans had one hell of a game last night.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Rrog (Jan 3, 2017)

I love how college is the gateway to professional jobs. I like how you can get a college education for a mere $100k in debt and no job. I like how Colleges and Universities make billions, yet pay no tax. I like how they're run as business, not for the betterment of humanity. I like how they use sports teams to further their money-making agenda.

College does not improve intelligence.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 3, 2017)

Rrog said:


> College does not improve intelligence.


I would disagree. Exposure to different people, backgrounds, beliefs, values, thoughts, theories, etc has to open up and expand your mind moreso than high school. And I got laid ALOT to boot! 

best quote i ever heard about college was from Mr Cunningham on Happy Days:

College is where you can find out what the world COULD be like before you find out what the world is REALLY like.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 3, 2017)

Intelligence = mental capacity, which isn't improved with an education. 

I didn't say a college education had no value. It's simply become a trillion dollar industry that forces enormous debt when it doesn't have to. Didn't used to, and other countries never see these retail prices for an education.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 3, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Intelligence = mental capacity, which isn't improved with an education.


that couldn't be farther from the truth. for the reasons i already espoused. 

the world needs ditch diggers after all. 

is it expensive? sure. let's say i spend 4 yrs and $100K to get a Mech Eng degree. I start out at 75K entry level and in 4 years with raises and such and it's paid off. sounds worth it to me.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 3, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Intelligence = mental capacity, which isn't improved with an education.
> 
> I didn't say a college education had no value. It's simply become a trillion dollar industry that forces enormous debt when it doesn't have to. Didn't used to, and other countries never see these retail prices for an education.


The whole USA is fraud and was built to benefit those elite class. 

Only thing we can do is be aware and ready to adapt for when the shift happens


----------



## Rrog (Jan 3, 2017)

It's all a scam. Big scam.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fuck Bama! Clemson shut those clowns up.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Pointblanknoww (Feb 3, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Texas does a good job supporting high school football. The problem there is too many big programs dividing the talent.


Power and greed


----------

